# The Sims CD



## dlloyd (Apr 10, 2003)

Okay, I have The Sims, and I also have an iBook.
I want to be able to play my game on the road, but I don't want to carry the CD around with me. (Don't want to lose it/break it, etc.)
I want to know if there is a way that I can use Disk Copy to make a Disk Image that The Sims will recognize, or a no CD crack that someone knows about (I couldn't find one for OS X.)
I suppose I could also *get* Toast if I had to, but I don't really want to do this (various reasons: not liking piracy, not wanting to look, etc.)

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## scruffy (Apr 10, 2003)

If I understand you rightly, you have a copy of the CD - if so you could use disk copy to make a disk image, and then to burn a copy of the image.

Or am I missing something here?


----------



## dlloyd (Apr 10, 2003)

You are missing something here 
I have the _original_ CD, but I don't want to carry a CD around, whether it is the original or a copy.
What I want is a Disk Image that I can mount when I want to play the game. Or better yet, a no CD crack so I don't have to use the disk space for a Disk Image. Does this make better sense?


----------



## michaelsanford (Apr 11, 2003)

I'm not 100% sure this will work, but I am about 80% sure.

Just use Disk Copy to make a CD-DVD Master image, then mount the image when you want to use it.

I think The SimsX just looks for a /Volumes/The Sims and doesn't check to see if there's actually a real CD inserted...


----------



## dlloyd (Apr 11, 2003)

See, I tried this already. And it still complains that I don't have a CD inserted. I have another CD image for something else that I downloaded, and when I mount that, it looks exactly like the real CD.
I wonder if there is something else that I am missing...


----------



## potter__ (Apr 15, 2003)

I am not saying use this but there are cracks out there you can get which make the game playable without the cd. Unfortunatly I don't know where to find that specific one.


----------



## mr. k (Apr 15, 2003)

i'd tell you where i have seen no cd cracks before but the board would just chop off my hand...  but they have been seen on a popular filesharing app with an orange star icon...


----------



## anerki (Apr 16, 2003)

Aw man, I knew I shouldn't of changed all my icons!! I don't see no star no more


----------



## dlloyd (Apr 16, 2003)

Maybe I'll PM you or something 

Still waiting....


----------

